# New 2010 f250 tomorrow!



## phishoook (Jan 5, 2002)

Trading in a Chevy for an f250 tomorrow. I had a Western V and this truck is coming with a Boss 8-2" Power V.


is there anything at all that you can share about this set-up? things to do, look out for, did I make a mistake by going to a BOSS?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You are now part of the higher order! Welcome.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

The last one I drove got 10 mpg without a plow!


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

You may have made a mistake going w/ the 5.4 and a plow. Just kidding, they're just not known for a ton of power. Should be a reliable addition for you though. Welcome to the Ford gang though and congrats on the new addition.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I didn't see where you said what motor? Is it a 5.4?
Robert


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well,you seen my pixs of my truck plowing and that has the 5.4 in it.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Very nice set up; and I bet you will love it! We got great gas mileage with our 2008 Ford with the 5.4 but not sure how the 250 and its different gearing will effect that ????? I got 17mpg all the time with mine up here in the woods; in pretty hilly country . Be sure and report in after you get used to it; as to how you compare the Boss V back to your Western V . Good Luck and Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

FisherVMan;1255999 said:


> Very nice set up; and I bet you will love it! We got great gas mileage with our 2008 Ford with the 5.4 but not sure how the 250 and its different gearing will effect that ????? I got 17mpg all the time with mine up here in the woods; in pretty hilly country . Be sure and report in after you get used to it; as to how you compare the Boss V back to your Western V . Good Luck and Congrats on your purchase!


1/2 to 3/4 ton will affect it greatly. by about 3000lbs... dont expect more than 400k miles out of it and more then 14mpg!!!!


----------



## phishoook (Jan 5, 2002)

They're home


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Can we see the snowplow for the bus?


----------



## phishoook (Jan 5, 2002)

thats the bard pusher. long story, but the barn won.

I'll have a lot of questions about the Boss. Kind of funny, I had to show the dealer how to take the plow off so he could take it in the shop.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Put plow in half scoop and plow!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

suzuki0702;1256487 said:


> 1/2 to 3/4 ton will affect it greatly. by about 3000lbs... dont expect more than *250*k miles out of it and more then 14mpg!!!!


I fixed it for you lol.

Seriously now.. Nice truck.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

suzuki0702;1256487 said:


> 1/2 to 3/4 ton will affect it greatly. by about 3000lbs... dont expect more than 400k miles out of it and more then* 9 mpg*!!!!


Fixed it again.


----------



## phishoook (Jan 5, 2002)

grandview;1257505 said:


> Fixed it again.


The Dealer drove the truck from the middle of WI down to IN, about 400 miles. The truck read 12mpg average when I took it. Granted they drove 375 on interstate with a plow.
I didn't get much over 10 with the Chev on a yearly average.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My 08 barely pushes 10.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

never trust the digital mpg display, all they do is lie to you. The only way to know is to hand calculate it.

Good luck with the new truck!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry ,no time to hand calculate,it's to busy giving to finger to the gas pump!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

nice truck
who worries about MPG's while your plowing?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

hydro_37;1258023 said:


> nice truck
> who worries about MPG's while your plowing?


Diesel guys. :laughing:


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

rob_cook2001;1257485 said:


> I fixed it for you lol.
> 
> Seriously now.. Nice truck.





grandview;1257505 said:


> Fixed it again.


lmao guys.. i havent driven a 3v 5.4 but hear they are quite peppier and a little nicer on the pocketbook. 400k was a little overrated huh? 250k is fair:salute:


----------



## phishoook (Jan 5, 2002)

suzuki0702;1259008 said:


> lmao guys.. i havent driven a 3v 5.4 but hear they are quite peppier and a little nicer on the pocketbook. 400k was a little overrated huh? 250k is fair:salute:


I just need 10 years.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Pinky Demon;1258347 said:


> Diesel guys. :laughing:


Yeah I get about 8 mpg while plowing...LOL:waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

grandview;1257962 said:


> Sorry ,no time to hand calculate,it's to busy giving to finger to the gas pump!


Took me a minute to figure out what I said there! Must of been drinking when I typed that.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

grandview;1270744 said:


> Took me a minute to figure out what I said there! Must of been drinking when I typed that.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

grandview;1257962 said:


> Sorry ,no time to hand calculate,it's to busy giving to finger to the gas pump!


This is driving me nuts and I have to fix it!

"Sorry ,no time to hand calculate it,I'm to busy giving the finger to the gas pump!"Thumbs Up


----------

